
Puppeteer Or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Automation - chovy
https://itnext.io/puppeteer-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-the-automation-92e96f4901e7
======
SenHeng
I was introduced to Autify[0] today by our CTO. I believe Puppeteer and
everything else similar will be obsolete soon.

[0]: [http://autify.com/](http://autify.com/)

------
yen223
Tip: When inspecting an element in the devtools, you can right-click the
element and select Copy > CSS Selector (in Firefox) or Copy > Copy selector
(in Chrome) to grab the selector to that element.

~~~
0x414c49
Thank you. I think I should add it to the article!

------
tW4r
Does anybody have a solution for solving recaptchas yourself while using
puppeteer?

I have some infrequent scraping tasks for personal that hit a recaptcha at
most once an hour, and are not time sensitive and can be retried later.

I would really love to find a way, that when the scraper hits a recaptcha, I
get somehow notified and can solve it by hand (remotely).

However, the only solutions I’ve found up to date were paid recaptcha solvers

~~~
lowdose
The original Puppeteer team switched to Microsoft a half year ago. You can
probably find it on Microsofts GitHub and filter the repo's on Typescript.

------
steelcm
Other than testing, it would be interesting to hear about some other usages.

------
vpedrosa
Then you met cypress.io

~~~
tracker1
Browser automation isn't always strictly for testing... sometimes you need to
perform a couple actions, to do a little scraping in order to facilitate an
integration between two systems you don't control.

I really like puppeteer because it's generally much faster and more responsive
than selenium and other alternatives I've used. Also, it's crazy easy to pass
an async function, and it will serialize and run it on the client browser and
return the result to you in your automation script.

If you're familiar with JS, it's so much closer to second nature in terms of
the types of control you can acheive.

~~~
egfx
>Browser automation isn't always strictly for testing...

Yes. For example you can automatically create gif animations using
puppeteer... see [https://gif.com.ai](https://gif.com.ai)

